# Lupus



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Many of us who have autoimmune thyroid disease also have other autoimmune diseases.

Lupus is one of many. I happened across some very excellent links re symptoms, proper tests etc. so if you are interested, have fun.

http://inhealth.cnn.com/lupus-health-center/site-map


----------

